# Mortar and Pestle Challenge Voting



## Bean_counter (May 10, 2020)

Thank you everyone who participated in this challenge it was a lot of fun and I enjoyed seeing everyone's takes on it. You did not have to participate to vote; honestly the more voters the better. Remember the winner of this challenge gets to pick the next one. Please vote for you favorite below:

@Eric Rorabaugh

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Bean_counter (May 10, 2020)

@Rocking RP

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Bean_counter (May 10, 2020)

@The100road

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Bean_counter (May 10, 2020)

@Barb

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Bean_counter (May 10, 2020)

@TimR

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Bean_counter (May 10, 2020)

@Tony dude clip your toe claws

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Bean_counter (May 10, 2020)

@barry richardson

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Bean_counter (May 10, 2020)

@woodman6415

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Bean_counter (May 10, 2020)

@TXMoon and all 1000 photos

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Bean_counter (May 10, 2020)

@jasonb

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Bean_counter (May 10, 2020)

@Maverick

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Bean_counter (May 10, 2020)

@T. Ben

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Bean_counter (May 10, 2020)

@Gdurfey

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Bean_counter (May 10, 2020)

@trc65

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Bean_counter (May 10, 2020)

@Crocy in Aus.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Bean_counter (May 10, 2020)

@William Tanner

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Bean_counter (May 10, 2020)

@Nubsnstubs 1st entry

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Bean_counter (May 10, 2020)

@Nubsnstubs 2nd entry

The man of 1001 pictures and 1 million words

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Bean_counter (May 10, 2020)

@DKMD

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## TXMoon (May 10, 2020)

Wow, so many amazing entries! It was a tough one to vote.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bean_counter (May 10, 2020)

@Bigdrowdy1

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Bean_counter (May 10, 2020)

@Steve in VA

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2 | Creative 1


----------



## TXMoon (May 10, 2020)

Bean_counter said:


> Having computer issue. I will have to upload the rest in a bit


I voted too early?


----------



## Bean_counter (May 10, 2020)

TXMoon said:


> I voted too early?


Yeah I have a few more to upload sorry


----------



## Bean_counter (May 10, 2020)

@tocws2002

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Bean_counter (May 10, 2020)

@Berserker

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Bean_counter (May 10, 2020)

@Bean_counter

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey (May 10, 2020)

@Bean_counter , I think you missed a name.....just two up from your entry pictures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter (May 10, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> @Bean_counter , I think you missed a name.....just two up from your entry pictures.


Got it. It was hidden between pics

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Maverick (May 11, 2020)

A lot of cool entries. This was fun.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (May 11, 2020)

Guys, everyone stepped up on this one, there isn't a bad one in the bunch. Mikey, great idea on this!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Bean_counter (May 11, 2020)

Less than a day left to vote

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (May 11, 2020)

Got it down to 3, but don’t ask me how.....seems like I covered the spectrum as y’all did. This is incredible. 

would like to show one of our turning classes these results. Here are the basic requirements (very few) and here is how you can interpret them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Tony (May 11, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> Got it down to 3, but don’t ask me how.....seems like I covered the spectrum as y’all did. This is incredible.
> 
> would like to show one of our turning classes these results. Here are the basic requirements (very few) and here is how you can interpret them.



I say show it to them and tell them about us, always room for more here!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Wildthings (May 11, 2020)

Man oh man! How can I just pick one!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (May 11, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> Got it down to 3, but don’t ask me how.....seems like I covered the spectrum as y’all did. This is incredible.
> 
> would like to show one of our turning classes these results. Here are the basic requirements (very few) and here is how you can interpret them.



That's what makes these challenges so great. So many ways to meet the specs, and dozens of different ways to embellish and add unique elements. I learn more from studying everyone's entry than a month of watching videos.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bean_counter (May 12, 2020)

The votes are in and the winner is Stan @The100road 

congrats Stan and look forward to your challenge!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony (May 12, 2020)

Congratulations Stan, well deserved!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Maverick (May 12, 2020)

Congrats Stan, nice job. For what it is worth, I would have voted for you even without the promise of the truckload of wood, but it is still appreciated.... I will PM you my address.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## trc65 (May 12, 2020)

Hey, wait a minute! Weren't the polls supposed to close at 8:00 pm? 

I'm not ready to concede yet, that last precinct could have all my votes!

Just kidding. I think the talking heads have correctly called the race!

Congratulations Stan! Great entry and very well deserved!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (May 12, 2020)

Congrats Stan nice turn. Beautiful wood,

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Rocking RP (May 12, 2020)

Great looking piece Stan. Congrats

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (May 12, 2020)

Nicely done Stan and I'm looking forward to seeing the challenge, and piece, you come up with. 

Well done everyone!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (May 12, 2020)

no, on second thought...
...
Or how bout ...
Way to go Stan! I’ll send you a PM to send my PayPal bucks for voting for ya!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 12, 2020)

Congrats Stan. I won't enter another one though. It was rigged.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## TXMoon (May 12, 2020)

Congratulations Stan!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (May 12, 2020)

Congratulations Stan.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (May 12, 2020)

Thanks everyone! I’m pretty happy with how it turned out. 

I have an idea for the next challenge. Something I’ve been wanting to make for a little while but just haven’t had time. This challenge will force me to make it. :) 

I’ll try to get the next challenge posted tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Gdurfey (May 12, 2020)

Stan, you can sure make something spectacular out of ugly wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (May 12, 2020)

Congratulations Stan

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 12, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> Stan, you can sure make something spectacular out of ugly wood!



Wait just a minute there, that wood came from me!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## T. Ben (May 13, 2020)

Congrats Stan,you deserved this one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (May 13, 2020)

Tony said:


> Wait just a minute there, that wood came from me!!!!!!



and I am sure Stan thanks you!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (May 13, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> and I am sure Stan thanks you!!!!!!!!



Honestly, I think he owes me half of the prize money!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 13, 2020)

Prize money? Heck he spent more than that buying the votes!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (May 13, 2020)




----------



## ripjack13 (May 13, 2020)

Congratulations to Stan the man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

